# 2012 mega forum meet



## MikeH (Mar 23, 2011)

Afternoon all

I know the centenary society days and myriad of other forum days in 2011 havenâ€™t even teed off yet but I've been pondering the possibility of organising a mega forum event in 2012.

I think it would be great if we could settle on a date for by the end of this summer thereby giving everyone maximum time to get it in their diaries for 2012 and thus achieve our biggest ever forum turnout.

With that in mind I'd like to do some market research and get people's thoughts on the following

The best month for such an event
The best day (weekday or weekend)
Should it be a 1 or 2 day event? 
Location (country, region, type of course)
The maximum you'd be prepared to spend on it
If it were a 2 dayer would you want accommodation included?

Over to you


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nairn or Castle Stuart


----------



## brendy (Mar 23, 2011)

I would think May/June just in time for greens to have recovered from winter but not getting in the way of too many golfers non golfy family holidays.
Weekends would be best for me, less days needing taken from Holiday allowance.
2 Day events rock, alcohol helps everyone get accustomed to each other before battle.
North or Southern Ireland would be ace, failing that western coast courses  Troon, Turnberry, Royal Lytham etc  Though to be honest, somewhere easy to commute to would be ideal.
Couple hundred including B&B I'd say.


----------



## colint (Mar 23, 2011)

The key for me is plenty of notice, so long as it's far enough in advance I can do most things. Strangely weekday is easier for me, as it's easier to book time off work than time off from the family.

I'd prefer a 2 day event, and would probably like to get out of the country but that would probably effect numbers because of the cost etc


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 23, 2011)

Links course, preferably Scotland, over 2 days in April or September. Price would depend on venue, but i'll start the ball rolling at about Â£160 (including an overnight)


----------



## bobmac (Mar 23, 2011)

Turkey 5-7 days all inclusive.
I think Vig is organising the flights, car hire, hotels, tee times, comps, prizes, meals, drinks, bed-time stories, early morning calls, caddys and getting Smiffy out of jail


----------



## KeefG (Mar 23, 2011)

The best month for such an event - May, June, July or August
The best day (weekday or weekend) - with massive amounts of notice, any day would be best
Should it be a 1 or 2 day event? - Definitely a 2 day
Location (country, region, type of course) - England near the midlands, central to everyone.
The maximum you'd be prepared to spend on it - Â£200 if accomodation was included.


----------



## UpminsterGas11 (Mar 23, 2011)

I think a 2 day meet in this country would be great, the only thing i would add regarding courses is, not to pick one thats so bloody hard it puts us high handicappers off attending.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 23, 2011)

What Keef said x 2.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 23, 2011)

What Keef said x 2.
		
Click to expand...

What, 4 days?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 23, 2011)

The best month for such an event - Any month it's less likely to rain but won't be mega expensive - May or Sept is probably good.

The best day (weekday or weekend) - Weekend preferably, especially if it's a 2 day'er but with enough notice a week day would probably be fine. 

Should it be a 1 or 2 day event? - Definitely 2

Location (country, region, type of course) - Changed my mind: Central - Somewhere with "history"

The maximum you'd be prepared to spend on it - Probably no more than Â£200 but the less the better!  

If it were a 2 dayer would you want accommodation included? - Yes please.


----------



## ADB (Mar 23, 2011)

Anywhere central would be good, 2 dayer and avoid August because of family holidays. I would go later, say, late September to give us all something to look forward to and be well practiced over the season!


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 23, 2011)

When does Trump open his course?

Sure he could spare a few rooms at his gaff for some media exposure/feedback in a top quality golf publication!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 23, 2011)

The best month for such an event - May / June

The best day (weekday or weekend) - weekday

Should it be a 1 or 2 day event? - 2

Location (country, region, type of course) - somewhere with more than 1 course. ie Celtic manor, Belfry, Forest Of Arden etc. Gives then chance to stay in one place but play more than one course. I've never played a links course so would be interested in trying it.

The maximum you'd be prepared to spend on it - depends on quality of location. Say Â£200 to Â£300.

If it were a 2 dayer would you want accommodation included? - Yes


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 23, 2011)

It would be great to play up in Scotland, but the logistics and cost of gettting there and it turning into a 4 day event are a bit of an issue. Though I guess some of us Southerners could hire a minibus and make a road trip of it! Unless one of the forumers has a private jet we could use?

Which kind of leaves the Midlands I guess. But a decent course in Scotland would be tempting.

Cost. Whatever it is don't let the Mrs know. But for a two dayer, overnight and breakie. Bearing in mind the Scottish membership fees compared to down here. About a ton!!

When. Not school hols pref.


----------



## funkyfred (Mar 23, 2011)

Mike

My own thoughts are that it would be better (and cheaper) outside of the busy golfing season of June, July and August, which would leave any of the 2 months either side (April / May / September / October) if you are going to have a mega competition it would need to be over 2 or 3 days, for instance Friday afternoon 18 holes, possibly 27/36  holes on the Saturday and the final 18 holes on the Sunday. This would allow for 2 nights of socialising and getting to meet other forum members. This allows the Friday morning and Sunday afternoon for travelling time to the venue, obviously 2 nights b&b would be needed. This would also reduce the number of days most people would have to take off their normal holiday entitlement.

As much as I would like to play some of those lovely courses in Scotland I would have thought somewhere in the middle of the country would be better supported by everyone throughout the UK.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 23, 2011)

In season, it's going to be expensive, weekend, more expensive, top location, even more expensive, (put it down south? don't even think about it). Autumn makes sense to me on reflection.

For some of the higher handicaps, a top links course (open venue?) is going to be stupid tough.

Not so keen on going to scotland, as it's flippin miles away, there is no sun, and you get eaten alive by midges (originally typed midgets by mistake, which is also possible up north). Also, there are likely to be scottish people there, and they are all ginger.

If enough people go, then either there needs to be a huge hotel on site, or, there needs to be a local town with a wide variety of accomodation, to suit all budgets. With lots of pubs and restaurants.

Needs good communications, near an airport? and motorways too.

If it involves driving for ages down little roads, I'm out as my car doesn't do little roads.

Manchester / Liverpool area would be fairly central, and easy to drive / fly to. Also ok for the Irish lot to get to too.

Isn't Mike a member at Royal Liverpool or somewhere?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2011)

When you lot are mentioning central you are meaning the centre of the UK aren't you????


----------



## KeefG (Mar 23, 2011)

Also, there are likely to be scottish people there, and they are all ginger.
		
Click to expand...

ROFL


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 23, 2011)

Also, there are likely to be scottish people there, and they are all ginger.
		
Click to expand...

ROFL       

Click to expand...

Yawn not heard that one before 

If you want courses with history Scotlands the only place to be is it not .

Mike what about a week in Mrytle Beach golfers paradise and plenty strip clubs for the evening


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2011)

Also, there are likely to be scottish people there, and they are all ginger.
		
Click to expand...

ROFL       

Click to expand...

Yawn not heard that one before 

If you want courses with history Scotlands the only place to be is it not .

Mike what about a week in Mrytle Beach golfers paradise and plenty strip clubs for the evening 

Click to expand...

Well said Steve, How about Vegas.


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 23, 2011)

Castle Stuart Part 2 pleeeeeeeeeeeease!

With enough notice I could do anywhere in the UK/Ireland.

In terms of course I don't care about the "toughness" even though I'm a hacker as it's a chance to knob it round a piece of quality.


----------



## DelB (Mar 23, 2011)

Given enough notice, I'd be prepared to travel pretty much anywhere, but central Englandshire makes sense for most people attending, I'd suggest. Weekend or weekday makes no odds. Â£200ish sounds about right, inclusive of an overnight stay.


----------



## ianshearin (Mar 23, 2011)

Anytime, anyplace, anywhere (With enough notice)

2Days minimum.

Would non forum members be welcome, or is there a criteria for attendance (I have some mates/Family might want to come)


----------



## HRC99 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd say a two day event definitely.  It would give people the chance to play with some different people off the forum.

I would actually say a Friday and a Saturday.

That way the Sunday would allow people to nurse their sore heads before travelling home on Sunday ready for work on Monday.  It would also ensure that people didn't have to shoot straight off after the golf on the last day which would be more sociable.

Having it on a Friday/Saturday might make it a bit easier to get tee times than a full weekend.

Time of year?  I'd say May.

Where?  Somewhere decent but not too commercial.  It's got to be somewhere were we'd all fancy playing.  It would probably need to be reasonably central in the country that people from all over the country can get to.


----------



## Macster (Mar 23, 2011)

I've not done a Forum meet before, so would love to try to.

Weekday preferable for me, but can do weekends too, provided we arent booked already.
1 or 2 days, - I guess 2 days would be a good craic.....
Surely somewhere cental UK is going to best if its a Mega Forum meet with as many users as poss ........I know Scotland has some stunning courses but it could take most of us a day to get there.....

I'll await news.....


----------



## HRC99 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just as a "for instance" somewhere like Fulford could be good.

Great course with a bit of a "name" and history and isn't a "commercial" place.

Close proximity to York, so accommodation is plentiful as are restaurants and nightlife.

The transport links aren't bad either.  Mainline East Coast for train.  Not far from Leeds/Bradford airport.  Not far off the A1 either.

I'm certainly not advocating it as a specific option but as a type of place to go.

Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## DelB (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd say a two day event definitely.  It would give people the chance to play with some different people off the forum.

I would actually say a Friday and a Saturday.

That way the Sunday would allow people to nurse their sore heads before travelling home on Sunday ready for work on Monday.  It would also ensure that people didn't have to shoot straight off after the golf on the last day which would be more sociable.

Having it on a Friday/Saturday might make it a bit easier to get tee times than a full weekend.

Time of year?  I'd say May.

Where?  Somewhere decent but not too commercial.  It's got to be somewhere were we'd all fancy playing.  It would probably need to be reasonably central in the country that people from all over the country can get to.
		
Click to expand...

+1. All sounds eminently sensible to me.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 23, 2011)

If it is a big event, has to be summer. April and October are just too risky from a weather point of view. You could have snow or Baltic temperatures in April and hurricanes in October. Also has to be somewhere near populations or very good transport links. 

Sadly for the Picts, that probably does suggest somewhere dahn sarf. The Buckinghamshire, The Grove, somewhere like that can handle groups are are good courses. I would consider travelling further afield for something special


----------



## Dodger (Mar 23, 2011)

The possibilities are endless.

Sure I heard you were thinking of Carnoustie as a 'Biggy' meet possibility?

I would think that would be a fine place but it would eat some of the guys alive and so would the night out in Broughty Ferry afterwards.... 

Just do me one thing Mike, please don't have it at one of these faceless Marriot Hotel courses that the Centenary events are being held at.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 23, 2011)

The possibilities are endless.

Sure I heard you were thinking of Carnoustie as a 'Biggy' meet possibility?

I would think that would be a fine place but it would eat some of the guys alive and so would the night out in Broughty Ferry afterwards.... 

Just do me one thing Mike, please don't have it at one of these faceless Marriot Hotel courses that the Centenary events are being held at.
		
Click to expand...

Can vouch for the Ferry of there Satuday night after work for a few swallys


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 23, 2011)

I would vote for somewhere in Central Englandish - some options come to mind that appeal to me - 1. Nottingham - Notts/Sherwood Forest; 2. Cheshire - Delamere Forest/ Sandiway; 3. Merseyside/Lans - loads of options and haven't played any; Ganton would persuade me to go further north. Not sure on accomodation. Also, I can't think of many great courses with big hotels attached, so I would rather a great course and organise a nearby hotel option. 

I would vote for a 1 or 2 nighter, but a lot of the better courses would not be available on weekends. 

Money - as long as it is a good deal relative to what is on offer, I would be happy

Date - May-September. Isn't August a good time to get deals due to holidays?


----------



## Parmo (Mar 23, 2011)

The best month for such an event
The best day (weekday or weekend)
Should it be a 1 or 2 day event? 
Location (country, region, type of course)
The maximum you'd be prepared to spend on it
If it were a 2 dayer would you want accommodation included?

Summer
Either weekday or weekend no problems
2 dayer
Â£200
yep

Ideal location... Forest Pines.


----------



## feary (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll be 17 then. There is hope.......

For me would have to be weekend/ college holiday and the cheaper the better.

But the biggest factor to me going...................... my mother


----------



## IM01 (Mar 23, 2011)

May/June....the rest will sort itself


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd say a two day event definitely.  It would give people the chance to play with some different people off the forum.

I would actually say a Friday and a Saturday.

That way the Sunday would allow people to nurse their sore heads before travelling home on Sunday ready for work on Monday.  It would also ensure that people didn't have to shoot straight off after the golf on the last day which would be more sociable.

Having it on a Friday/Saturday might make it a bit easier to get tee times than a full weekend.

Time of year?  I'd say May.

Where?  Somewhere decent but not too commercial.  It's got to be somewhere were we'd all fancy playing.  It would probably need to be reasonably central in the country that people from all over the country can get to.
		
Click to expand...

+1. All sounds eminently sensible to me.  

Click to expand...

Another that thinks this is a good shout.

I'm up for it, enough notice and any day and price (within reason, i am a scot!) are fine with me.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 23, 2011)

As long as it is fair for everybody and central then that's ok. we cannot expect folks to have 5 hour drives as this is off putting for some. Obviously there are going to be extremes such as Scottish and South coast forum members so it's going to be a logistical nightmare as you will never please everyone. Someone's going to have their nose put out, it's inevitable.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd say Northern England to make it central for everyone.

A decent course would do as the main point of the meet would be the 'meet' side to it.


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2011)

I vote for Blackpool or Southport. Great courses, loads of accommodation, and somewhere near the middle for everyone.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 23, 2011)

I vote for Blackpool or Southport. Great courses, loads of accommodation, and somewhere near the middle for everyone.
		
Click to expand...

And both 15 minutes from my front door


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 23, 2011)

I vote for Blackpool or Southport. Great courses, loads of accommodation, and somewhere near the middle for everyone.
		
Click to expand...

I'm liking your thinking and this has nothing to do with my location!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 23, 2011)

Why not have 3 or 4 different meets all on the same day. That will get as many people as possible getting a game.

If you only have one, there will be loads who can't/won't be able to travel.

So, say one in Scotland, Midlands, South east, South west and finally one in Ireland.

Much easier logistically for booking tee times and accomodation etc.


----------



## Yerman (Mar 23, 2011)

Silloth? September


----------



## DCB (Mar 23, 2011)

Interesting....

Month, May or June
2 day event Thur/Fri - better rates possibly as avoiding weekends ;-)
Â£225

Venue...... well central would be nice. Since central is roughly around the north end of Leicestershire/bottom end of Derbyshire, that's still a 5 hour drive from the central belt !

Find a venue Mike and well see what we can do. You managed to fill 60 berths at Castle Stuart last year, so there's your challenge ;-)


----------



## smange (Mar 23, 2011)

May or June time would probably be best as it avoids peoples family holidays mostly and a 2 day event somewhere centralish with 2 courses and accommodation for either 1 or 2 nights. 

All that for somewhere less than Â£250 would be perfect


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2011)

St Mellion
Two courses, decent enough hotel


----------



## DelB (Mar 23, 2011)

St Mellion
Two courses, decent enough hotel
		
Click to expand...

Oh aye, that's nice and central. Why not just have it on the Isle of Wight??


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2011)

St Mellion
Two courses, decent enough hotel
		
Click to expand...

Oh aye, that's nice and central. Why not just have it on the Isle of Wight??  

Click to expand...

Well Castle Stuart isn't exactly a "nip doon the road"


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2011)

St Mellion
Two courses, decent enough hotel
		
Click to expand...

Oh aye, that's nice and central. Why not just have it on the Isle of Wight??  

Click to expand...


Jersey ?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 23, 2011)

any time over two days with overnight accomadation for me (unless it's too close to home).
Budget of about Â£200 all in.
Location, anywhere within 150 milesa from the midlands


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 23, 2011)

You can't beat St Andrews

 Plenty Of Accommodation,Great night out,And you can usually get on the New and jubilee easy enough.


----------



## vig (Mar 23, 2011)

May/June
If it's a mega meet, gotta be two days min. Like the CS meet, if some want to make a week of it they can book up with plenty of notice.

venue, needs to be somewhere special preferably with two tracks.
 price? who cares


----------



## Macster (Mar 23, 2011)

Fulford & Forest Pines are good suggestions, both good Courses with good Hotels close, and very Central for all.

Or, could we get a Deal at Oulton Hall, Leeds ? Thats not bad.

I wouldnt go all the way to Scotland, despite its humongous choice of courses, just too far and too variable weatherwise.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 23, 2011)

surely if a Scottish based golf magazine has already promoted itself, by giving a FREE round of golf on one of the best courses in the UK. then i think GOLF MONTHLY which must have a larger following. should be able to book this course and CHARGE us for it. then i vote for Ayrshire and before our neighbours down south say anything. "Turnberry" so come on Mike you have a year to get it. nuf said


----------



## FourPutt (Mar 23, 2011)

Pretty much anywhere is good for me, though I wouldn't really be up for going more than 6 hrs drive or so, so the border would be pretty much the limit.  Two days would be good, midweek is fine, given enough notice.  Accommodation included and as everyone else seems to be suggesting about Â£200 max  (preferably Dinner, Bed and Breakfast, but that might be pushing it if we want a good place?)


----------



## dean (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.thebelfry.co.uk/index.cfm/section/specialdetails/offer/59/category/2/specialdetails.htm


----------



## Tiger (Mar 23, 2011)

All I need is notice to take time off, sweet talk the missus, plan how to get there and save up. I'm in!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2011)

WOuld prefer England as the logistics for a lot of us based too far south is a nightmare and adds a day on either side. I'd be happy with Midlands, Lancs etc but I guess until a venue is sorted I'm fairly ambivalent. Cost wouldn't be too much of an issue as there is plenty of time to tuck Â£20 per month away. When shouldn't be a factor either with flexi time and annual leave. Fix a place and a date and I'll let you know


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2011)

It's going to be a long trek gor some no matter where it is. North Midlands is probably the place. 2 days sounds good and there's time to save up and plan. Love to do it.
I think Thursday/Friday would keep the cost down but with enough time anything's possible


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 23, 2011)

1 day because some people will not be able to get the extra day due to work, families, etc.

36 or 27 hole competition. 9 in the morning maybe 18 in the afternoon.

A course with 36 or 27 holes to manage as many people as possible.
Pick a course in the midlands area perhaps so to make it reasonably central to most people. South East would be great for me but not that great for folks living in Scotland and the North.

Weekday is preferable.

Â£80 maximum (does not include any accomodation).

July/August/Sept time.


----------



## smange (Mar 23, 2011)

Not getting this "its a logistical nightmare for us from down south" you have a wide choice of airports, all of which will have flights to most if not all other cities within the UK and Ireland.

It probably easier for you guys to get anywhere in the country with a 1-2 hour flight.

Typical southern softies


----------



## DelB (Mar 23, 2011)

St Mellion
Two courses, decent enough hotel
		
Click to expand...

Oh aye, that's nice and central. Why not just have it on the Isle of Wight??  

Click to expand...

Well Castle Stuart isn't exactly a "nip doon the road"


Click to expand...

Agreed, but Castle Stuart was selected by the magazine and everybody had a choice as to whether to go or not. This time we're being asked for thoughts on venues. Irrespective or the final choice of venue, there will be those who either can't or won't be prepared to travel. I'll go pretty much wherever, but Cornwall????????


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 23, 2011)

Month - September
location - anywhere, but somewhere with history and a challenge
Duration - 2 days
Cost - whatever it takes, but to include accomodation

Don't really buy into this 'oh woe is me, it's so far to travel' attitude - the Castle Stuart trip was around a 6 hour drive for us, no problem between 2 and I would have driven twice the distance on my own it was THAT good!

Plenty of the guys made it from the South coast too, a simple short flight at worst.

Come on guys - Man up and get yourselves there wherever it is!


----------



## Screwback (Mar 23, 2011)

I think the forummers are like sheep find a good course and we will flock!!!


----------



## brendy (Mar 23, 2011)

There seems to be quite the "only if its on my doorstep" mentality going.
The point is, it will be an event to top all other events, surely its worth travelling to?
As I said in my post, as long as it is easy to commute to. Hell even Castle Stuart would be ace again and it has an airport right beside it and more hotels and caravan bookings than we could ever want.

I believe it would also have to be at a top course to make the majority want to go, some courses have been mentioned already, to be honest, I havent heard of most of them, not to say they aren't decent tracks but are hardly get the pulses going against the likes of Carnoustie, Troon, Turnberry, St Andrews, Royal St Georges, Royal Lythem & St Annes, Royal County Down, Royal Portrush, (Hell, Ballyliffin),Druids Glen & Heath, K Club, Portmarnock  etc.  I'll even throw in Castle Stuart, even though it is a relatively new course.
The point is, its a get together, an event, a short holiday if you wish. Why wouldn't you want to travel the length and breadth of the UK & I to play the best course in a fantastic event?  Lets broaden the minds.


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 23, 2011)

There seems to be quite the "only if its on my doorstep" mentality going.
The point is, it will be an event to top all other events, surely its worth travelling to?
As I said in my post, as long as it is easy to commute to. Hell even Castle Stuart would be ace again and it has an airport right beside it and more hotels and caravan bookings than we could ever want.

I believe it would also have to be at a top course to make the majority want to go, some courses have been mentioned already, to be honest, I havent heard of most of them, not to say they aren't decent tracks but are hardly get the pulses going against the likes of Carnoustie, Troon, Turnberry, St Andrews, Royal St Georges, Royal Lythem & St Annes, Royal County Down, Royal Portrush, (Hell, Ballyliffin),Druids Glen & Heath, K Club, Portmarnock  etc.  I'll even throw in Castle Stuart, even though it is a relatively new course.
The point is, its a get together, an event, a short holiday if you wish. Why wouldn't you want to travel the length and breadth of the UK & I to play the best course in a fantastic event?  Lets broaden the minds.
		
Click to expand...

What he said, where do I sign up?


----------



## vig (Mar 23, 2011)

Month - September
location - anywhere, but somewhere with history and a challenge
Duration - 2 days
Cost - whatever it takes, but to include accomodation

Don't really buy into this 'oh woe is me, it's so far to travel' attitude - the Castle Stuart trip was around a 6 hour drive for us, no problem between 2 and I would have driven twice the distance on my own it was THAT good!

Plenty of the guys made it from the South coast too, a simple short flight at worst.

Come on guys - Man up and get yourselves there wherever it is!  

Click to expand...

So i take it we're up for a road trip again


----------



## Dodger (Mar 23, 2011)

There seems to be quite the "only if its on my doorstep" mentality going.
The point is, it will be an event to top all other events, surely its worth travelling to?
As I said in my post, as long as it is easy to commute to. Hell even Castle Stuart would be ace again and it has an airport right beside it and more hotels and caravan bookings than we could ever want.

I believe it would also have to be at a top course to make the majority want to go, some courses have been mentioned already, to be honest, I havent heard of most of them, not to say they aren't decent tracks but are hardly get the pulses going against the likes of Carnoustie, Troon, Turnberry, St Andrews, Royal St Georges, Royal Lythem & St Annes, Royal County Down, Royal Portrush, (Hell, Ballyliffin),Druids Glen & Heath, K Club, Portmarnock  etc.  I'll even throw in Castle Stuart, even though it is a relatively new course.
The point is, its a get together, an event, a short holiday if you wish. Why wouldn't you want to travel the length and breadth of the UK & I to play the best course in a fantastic event?  Lets broaden the minds.
		
Click to expand...

..................Is the 100% correct take on the subject!!


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2011)

Mentioned Blackpool because of Lytham, but Southport has three great open qualifer courses in Hillside, Formby and Southport and Ainsdale. I am happy to make the trip as long as it is for a top course(s), and would probably want to add on another round or two as well as the main event.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 23, 2011)

Somewhere that has 2 courses (so many people to tee off), 2 days, slap bang in the middle of the country with accommodation (including evening meal, then breakfast and evening meal on the second day (with prizes)... for about Â£150


----------



## colint (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with Brendy, I'll travel pretty much anywhere if it's for a great course. If it was for a bland hotel course it would have to be logistically easy or I might not bother.


----------



## quinn (Mar 23, 2011)

forest of arden, 2 cracking courses pretty much central  1 night 2 rounds Â£140


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2011)

Bearing in mind a lot of the meets have been in the North (Goswick etc) and Scotland, why not have one at somewhere like Wentworth, Woburn, Sunningdale or Walton Heath. All accessible from Heathrow or Gatwick and all have more than one course


----------



## bobmac (Mar 23, 2011)

How about somewhere near Watford AND 

Somewhere near The Borders AND 

Somewhere near Dublin

Everyone's happy


----------



## brendy (Mar 23, 2011)

Homer, I think you are missing a point, anyone living in the south have the option to organise a decent sized event at these clubs. I dont know, Smiffy etc has organised events before, as has Craw and JF up north, if you want to organise something, go right ahead as Im sure it would be supported by those fairly close. When it comes to a UK & I wide event, you dont need a passport and maybe its time to explore outside your county.


----------



## smange (Mar 23, 2011)

How about somewhere near Watford AND 

Somewhere near The Borders AND 

Somewhere near Dublin

Everyone's happy
		
Click to expand...

Happening this year with the GM Centenery Meets, something for everybody there.

But the idea of a major meet at a top course with everybody having the opportunity to attend is agreat one and im sure a lot of forummers will attend.


----------



## DCB (Mar 23, 2011)

That's the trouble with Forums.... everyone wants their say   

We've been here before guys, nowhere is ideal for everyone. 

It's going to be up to GM to set a date and a venue and then we'll see who can make it.

I though the home counties were full of NIMBYs not OIMBYs


----------



## brendy (Mar 23, 2011)

That's the trouble with Forums.... everyone wants their say   

We've been here before guys, nowhere is ideal for everyone. 

It's going to be up to GM to set a date and a venue and then we'll see who can make it.

I though the home counties were full of NIMBYs not OIMBYs  

Click to expand...

LOL exactly, Build it and they will come....

Just make it a bloody good one. It needs to be worth the wifeygrief. (its a real word, honest!)


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2011)

How about somewhere near Watford AND 

Somewhere near The Borders AND 

Somewhere near Dublin

Everyone's happy
		
Click to expand...

To an extent that's what GM are doing with the centenary meets.
No matter where it is there will be those who either can't or wont travel the distance.
You've also got to take into account the range of handicaps and the fact that some don't have one at all.
It's a logistical nightmare and it's all yours Mike!!


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 23, 2011)

Month - September
location - anywhere, but somewhere with history and a challenge
Duration - 2 days
Cost - whatever it takes, but to include accomodation

Don't really buy into this 'oh woe is me, it's so far to travel' attitude - the Castle Stuart trip was around a 6 hour drive for us, no problem between 2 and I would have driven twice the distance on my own it was THAT good!

Plenty of the guys made it from the South coast too, a simple short flight at worst.

Come on guys - Man up and get yourselves there wherever it is!  

Click to expand...

So i take it we're up for a road trip again  

Click to expand...

heh! heh!.....I sense the stirrings of a plan


----------



## ADB (Mar 23, 2011)

Lets all cross the channel to Le Touquet - nice courses there and something a bit different. Judging by Feary's post yesterday, we are not short of translators


----------



## MikeH (Mar 23, 2011)

evening all
brilliant to see everyone pitching in their thoughts - at least it seems like it's a popular idea
we of course wont be able to keep everyone happy but there are some definite themes emerging that'll help us home in on a format that as many as possible will be up for
at the end of the day this wont be the only meet next year I'm just quite up for getting a real biggy organised that GM can hopefully bring something to in the way of getting a decent rate or support from a golf brand
anyway, keep the suggestions coming


----------



## Iaing (Mar 23, 2011)

Probably May/June would be best for me.
Will leave the location up to GM (arrange it and they will come)Although I like the sound of the Lancashire coast.
One day main event ,possibly a Friday, and folks can arrange other games a la Castle Stuart.
The cost is a tricky one. Maybe offer 2 prices, say Â£120 golf only or Â£180 B&B


----------



## golfcitydweller (Mar 23, 2011)

i`m up for it - what about  the midlands as thats central and only a 5/6 hour drive for most of up here in and around the central belt of scotland - and it`ll keep the southern softies happy too ....well most of them ..`belfry  ` perhaps !!    gcd


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2011)

Machrihanish, 2 great courses and accesible by air.

No excuses for the southern puffs

Andy


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm with the majority here and so long as its a decent course i'm there.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 23, 2011)

a good suggestion from brendy was portmarnock in dublin cracking course and plenty really good courses roundabout and its a short hop flight from anyplace in the uk.


----------



## birdieman (Mar 23, 2011)

Mike, get on the blower to Trump - GM forummers can christen the new Menie links by Aberdeen which should be ready by next summer! Sorted. 


On a more serious note Birmingham or Edinburgh are the best options for good courses, abundant accomodation and good transport connections.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 23, 2011)

How about Lytham and st annes,lots of reasonably priced accommodation, a decent little town with a few good/lively pubs, and if your feeling brave theres always Blackpool.

One highlight round at Royal Lytham and another at St annes old links  Here. 
Take a look at the 9th hole on the opening page its called the cannon, one of the best par 3s you'll play.


----------



## jammydodger (Mar 23, 2011)

Not July for me. Apart from that i'll try and make it anywhere within reason but defo at least 2 days golf so we can all socialise.

Not too bothered about the cost if its gonna be a big occasion.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 23, 2011)

My suggestion would be Ireland for no other reason than most of the big meets seem to occur in Scotland.  The last big GM meet was at Castle Stuart, we've had Machrihanish and there's loads of others so I'd say Ireland for this Forum super-meet.
I'd also suggest late September - most club seasons have finished by then.
Cost - >Â£200.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 23, 2011)

How about something where on site accommodation is thrown in? Belfry would be OK but isn't central for the guys over the border so how about somewhere like Slaley Hall - looks good in the piccy's. 2 courses, one easy one hard and I'm sure the might of GM could swing a deal for an all in 2 day package. 

Also some nice tracks in Yorkshire (Ganton, Fulford, Alwoodley) or Notts (Lindrick, Hollinwell). 

I'd be happy to travel a reasonable distance to play somewhere I wouldn't otherwise get a chance to try rather than somewhere on my doorsatep (Wentworth and Sunningdale excepted). Not keen on having to fly though.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2011)

In season, it's going to be expensive, weekend, more expensive, top location, even more expensive, (put it down south? don't even think about it). Autumn makes sense to me on reflection.

For some of the higher handicaps, a top links course (open venue?) is going to be stupid tough.

Not so keen on going to scotland, as it's flippin miles away, there is no sun, and you get eaten alive by midges (originally typed midgets by mistake, which is also possible up north). Also, there are likely to be scottish people there, and they are all ginger.

If enough people go, then either there needs to be a huge hotel on site, or, there needs to be a local town with a wide variety of accomodation, to suit all budgets. With lots of pubs and restaurants.

Needs good communications, near an airport? and motorways too.

If it involves driving for ages down little roads, I'm out as my car doesn't do little roads.

Manchester / Liverpool area would be fairly central, and easy to drive / fly to. Also ok for the Irish lot to get to too.

Isn't Mike a member at Royal Liverpool or somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully you'd be turned back at the border and we wouldn't have to put up with your dire patter for a day or two.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2011)

I think September makes sense, its usually a settled month and courses are in tip top condition.

Royal Lytham by day Blackpool titty bars by night.

Midweek will be easier for me as well to get time off work.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 23, 2011)

What ever........

You can always hit the ignore button.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 23, 2011)

Close to home I would have to suggest Ireland or Wales. The big annual meets have been Sctoland and England so they mustbe next on the list. What about Celtic Manor, not far for most, famous course and more than one to play, hotel on site. Otherwise Ireland must be high on the list for the night out alone. Surely a bit of promotion for an Airline etc could bring the cost down. 

Those are the practical options but if this is to be a mega meet what about 4 days in Spain (Valderama would be nice).


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2011)

So i take it we're up for a road trip again  

Click to expand...

I am definitely




			heh! heh!.....I sense the stirrings of a plan   

Click to expand...

not listening

Lah lah lah lah lah


----------



## Screwback (Mar 23, 2011)

I think September makes sense, its usually a settled month and courses are in tip top condition.

Royal Lytham by day Blackpool titty bars by night.

Midweek will be easier for me as well to get time off work.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea the night life especially, actually scrub the golf


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2011)

When - anytime, though would prefer midweek, unlike most Id prefer out of the main summer months but not too fussed

Where - anywhere accessible by car from MK (I don't fly, long story)

Duration 2 days 1 night sounds ideal though wouldnt be surprised to see an extra day or two added on by some

Cost - Â£200 seems a decent price point though would happily pay more for somewhere special


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2011)

I think September makes sense, its usually a settled month and courses are in tip top condition.

Royal Lytham by day Blackpool titty bars by night.

Midweek will be easier for me as well to get time off work.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea the night life especially, actually scrub the golf 

Click to expand...


Rothesay for us young man????? 

Taverna with big Maggie on the mike then across the square to the Esplanade. A round at Rothesay and Kingarth.

AWESOME TRIP and its overseas!


----------



## Screwback (Mar 23, 2011)

I think September makes sense, its usually a settled month and courses are in tip top condition.

Royal Lytham by day Blackpool titty bars by night.

Midweek will be easier for me as well to get time off work.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea the night life especially, actually scrub the golf 

Click to expand...


Rothesay for us young man????? 

Taverna with big Maggie on the mike then across the square to the Esplanade. A round at Rothesay and Kingarth.

AWESOME TRIP and its overseas!   

Click to expand...

Haha

Now that really would be a trip worth going on


----------



## 3offTheTee (Mar 23, 2011)

This is just like The Golf Club- 500 greenkeepers,head Stewards, Competition Secretaries, General Managers.

Opinions have been expressed. Mike just make the decision and if people want to attend they will. If it is too far,expensive, too long there will be other options.

That is what I feel . You guys are running the show!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 23, 2011)

my tuppence worth...

date - any, summer I got some nice cool trousers and t shirts, autumn I have waterproofs, winter I have got thermals

its a year off so holidays not an issue so weekday or weekend

any decent course thats conducive to good enjoyable golf (its a mega meet not the British Open)

I have a car, dont mind flying so just let me know in advance and I will get there

cost.... as others approx 200 ish

lets get it on..................


----------



## LIG (Mar 23, 2011)

The best month for such an event:   mid September or afterwards. May, June - kids' exams; July, August - high season and toooo hot!  
The best day:    Friday, Saturday, Sunday.
Should it be a 1 or 2 day event:     2 or 3 day (2 nights). 
Location:     Middle of UK has to be best option for MOST peeps and by the same token somewhere not too taxing.
The maximum you'd be prepared to spend on it :    2 days, cÂ£200 or 3 days, <Â£300.
If it were a 2 dayer would you want accommodation included?   :
Flexible on this, as many can book into local Travelodge/Premier Inn en masse if there's isn't a good hotel on site.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 23, 2011)

The best loction has to be Scotland and Ayrshire in particular. Glasgow and Prestwick airport, Troon ferry port close by not to mention the number of world class courses on the doorstep.

During the school holidays would be best and 4 rounds over 2,3 or 4 days.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 23, 2011)

I think September makes sense, its usually a settled month and courses are in tip top condition.

Royal Lytham by day Blackpool titty bars by night.

Midweek will be easier for me as well to get time off work.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea the night life especially, actually scrub the golf 

Click to expand...


Rothesay for us young man????? 

Taverna with big Maggie on the mike then across the square to the Esplanade. A round at Rothesay and Kingarth.

AWESOME TRIP and its overseas!   

Click to expand...

Jesus,was that the old wench's name? Babs Windsor but older and rougher...

''Oh look whit we have in here tonight girls,4 men from overseas...a bit young maybe for me but hey am no picky...come on girls make them feel at home!!''


----------



## kid2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Its something i would love to look forward to but being from the west of Ireland i guess ill have the furthest to travel  but i wouldnt mind as the craic would be mighty and if someone managed to get a tea totaller drunk im sure there would be some stories    

Hopefully my handicap will have come down another few strokes by then


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 23, 2011)

If it's a mega meet then 2 courses is a must. Best days, Friday and Saturday leaving Sunday for travelling. Has to be a central venue then surely more will come. Bed and breakfast accommodation, evening meal out and about, and a few jars of course. Cost Â£200 would be easily doable with so much notice.

If it were to be a Southern meet, then how about East Sussex National. Two great courses, lush hotel and not too far for a night on the town in Brighton.

Golfmmad.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 23, 2011)

Mike, you'll have to write to Feary's mum personally for permission and assure her that he'll not be allowed in any 'titty bars'


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2011)

Two great courses, lush hotel and not too far for a night on the town in Brighton.

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...


And what sort of night on the town are you thinking of ?


----------



## SyR (Mar 23, 2011)

If it were to be a Southern meet, then how about East Sussex National. Two great courses, lush hotel and not too far for a night on the town in Brighton.

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

Good suggestion. You could even manage a two tee start off the East course if required and the hotels are very nice.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 23, 2011)

Two great courses, lush hotel and not too far for a night on the town in Brighton.

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...


And what sort of night on the town are you thinking of ?       

Click to expand...

Ah, not for me Richard, no, the young guns   

Golfmmad.


----------



## jammag (Mar 23, 2011)

I would be up for going to most places and as I have never been to one of these meets it wouldnt bother me where it was as long as the social side was good to meet other forum members.

Best bet would be to try find 5-7 options of places for a 2 day event around about Â£200-Â£250, most popular one wins then everyone can get holidays etc sorted well in advance without having to wonder will I need an extra days travel or not?

My one opinion is I think weekdays would be best like a thursday or friday, mainly due to if you go to a club that has lots of members you may not be welcomed too much if you taking all there tee times for the weekend when they normally play.


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 24, 2011)

outside of premium golf prices - April or Autumn (preferred)

2 day

Friday/Saturday - anybody prepared to travel is going to have to take Thursday as well, midweek event means extending that another day either side

Where: West Country - 'cos it always gets left out, 
Ireland - 'cos there are courses there I'd love to play, 
Liverpool/Southport area - again courses I'd love to play

- courses with history (Open and Ryder Cup, or courses that should have held them) - and I don't subscribe to the 'ooh it's too difficult' brigade

Â£200 golf and accommodation, realistically travel has to be budgeted separately until we know where

accommodation, ideal would be included but that would probably mean Marriot or similar, otherwise plenty of alternative accommodation readily accessible


----------



## doubletripledouble (Mar 24, 2011)

2 Day.
St Andrews.
Day 1 Jubilee
Day 2 The New 
Anytime


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2011)

When - Anytime May to Sept
Day(s) - Not bothered although midweek is probably going to be cheaper and easier to take over someone's course.
1 or 2 day - At least 2, maybe 3
Location - If it's special enough, not important. I wouldn't travel for hours to play 'nice' courses, but 'must play' courses I would.
Max cost - Less important for the right course(s), but about Â£100 per day including food/accommodation.
I think included accommodation would be best. If you have people booking their own you're going to end up with lots of little groups and a lot of the appeal of something like this is to have everyone together, all meets all.


----------



## Bacardibatman (Mar 24, 2011)

why dont we all go to a range see whos got the fastest swing speed  
	
	
		
		
	


	






but seriously

*Location (country, region, type of course)*
A Great course somewhere ppl can get to easily  train/fly/drive 

"If you arrange it* - they will come"   (*at a great course,where ever)


*Should it be a 1 or 2 day event? & If it were a 2 day'er would you want accommodation included?*
Accommodation gotta have enough & onsite/close (if you truly mean "mega meet" ) if its a 2 day and a 2 day event makes sense & including the accommodation makes organizational sense IMO (or ppl will be all over the place and possibly get lost/oversleep/be late) also id say a venue with 2 courses will have to be used

*The best day (weekday or weekend)*
its still along way off ppl can book holidays for weekday
...as what course will be happy about it being taken over for the entire weekend?


*The best month for such an event*
just for common sense it has to be not at the mercy of weather and early nights (dont want it spoilt by either)

*The maximum you'd be prepared to spend on it*
and im sure a GM feature (pre & post meet) about the Venue and the event (maybe get some forumers/readers to write in reviews of the course and event ) should be able to entice a course to give a great deal, so Â£200 should be enough and sounds like what alot of others are happy with


I dunno where youre gonna find the place with all the requirements ,but Im sure theres a place out there,& if   someone out theres knows of it you'll be the guys to find it


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2011)

How about Lytham and st annes,lots of reasonably priced accommodation, a decent little town with a few good/lively pubs, and if your feeling brave theres always Blackpool.

One highlight round at Royal Lytham and another at St annes old links  Here. 
Take a look at the 9th hole on the opening page its called the cannon, one of the best par 3s you'll play.
		
Click to expand...

I'd go for that selection too.
Have been to Royal Lytham to watch the Open but never played it.
Looks a cracking track. But the green fees look expensive


----------



## chris661 (Mar 24, 2011)

How about Lytham and st annes,lots of reasonably priced accommodation, a decent little town with a few good/lively pubs, and if your feeling brave theres always Blackpool.

One highlight round at Royal Lytham and another at St annes old links  Here. 
Take a look at the 9th hole on the opening page its called the cannon, one of the best par 3s you'll play.
		
Click to expand...

I'd go for that selection too.
Have been to Royal Lytham to watch the Open but never played it.
Looks a cracking track. But the green fees look expensive
		
Click to expand...

You would kinda hope that with the exposure that the course is going to get from the mag etc they would cut a deal!

I would not really mind where it is but would go would prefer a decent course preferably links but not too fussed


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2011)

How about Lytham and st annes,lots of reasonably priced accommodation, a decent little town with a few good/lively pubs, and if your feeling brave theres always Blackpool.

One highlight round at Royal Lytham and another at St annes old links  Here. 
Take a look at the 9th hole on the opening page its called the cannon, one of the best par 3s you'll play.
		
Click to expand...

I'd go for that selection too.
Have been to Royal Lytham to watch the Open but never played it.
Looks a cracking track. But the green fees look expensive
		
Click to expand...

You would kinda hope that with the exposure that the course is going to get from the mag etc they would cut a deal!

I would not really mind where it is but would go would prefer a decent course preferably links but not too fussed
		
Click to expand...

But would the likes or Lytham/Turnberry etc need the exposure enough to drop the prices to an affordable level - even if they are getting 100+ through the door. Maybe they would.........


----------



## Twire (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll just go with the flow, and if the course is special enough, I'll get there.


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll just go with the flow, and if the course is special enough, I'll get there.
		
Click to expand...

ditto
The same as CS pick a good enough course and I bet there will be a waiting list.
It is just a case of Links or Parkland.
Me Id go for links, so Ayrshire or even Berwick.


----------



## HRC99 (Mar 24, 2011)

Part of the problem with weekend golf will be getting the tee times.  Not easy (even impossible) at private clubs.


----------



## neilkath (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.cardenpark.co.uk/golf/
or any of the other de vera hotels but not fussy
month september
price 200 to 300


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 24, 2011)

Part of the problem with weekend golf will be getting the tee times.  Not easy (even impossible) at private clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I think most places would be willing to accommodate if they're club is getting bigged up in the oldest golf publication in current production


----------



## HRC99 (Mar 24, 2011)

Part of the problem with weekend golf will be getting the tee times.  Not easy (even impossible) at private clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I think most places would be willing to accommodate if they're club is getting bigged up in the oldest golf publication in current production 

Click to expand...

I doubt that very much indeed for a private club.  The hassle from their members about losing a significant number of weekend tee times would be huge.


----------



## brendy (Mar 24, 2011)

HRC if it was to be a weekend then it would need to be at a club which has two courses, this is how I managed Ballyliffin as we play the opposite course to the members each day.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 24, 2011)

Has to be something special at a good price looking at the financial forcasts.

St Andrews for Â£1.39?


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 24, 2011)

Carnoustie,Championship one day Burnside the next cant get much better than that,plenty places to stay eat drink and what ever else you want to do


----------



## DCB (Mar 24, 2011)

Steve,

That would separate the men from the boys  

It would have to be played around the summer solstice to give enough daylight to get everyone round. It was slow enough round Nairn last April so Carnoustie would require headtorches


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 24, 2011)

It was also drizzling round Nairn if memory serves. Maybe avoiding anywhere where it's odds on for inclement weather will be the thing to do.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 24, 2011)

It was also drizzling round Nairn if memory serves. Maybe avoiding anywhere where it's odds on for inclement weather will be the thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

That will be somewhere outside of Great Britain and Ireland then.


----------



## neilkath (Mar 24, 2011)

i be up for that not to hard as i am a high handicaper lol


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2011)

Carnoustie,Championship one day Burnside the next cant get much better than that,plenty places to stay eat drink and what ever else you want to do 

Click to expand...


You Scots don't like coming down into England, do you. I would have thought after your trip to Wentworth Steve, you couldn't wait for another pilgrimage.


----------



## Ronnoc1980 (Mar 24, 2011)

any place any time! Count me in


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2011)

It was also drizzling round Nairn if memory serves. Maybe avoiding anywhere where it's odds onSo it never rains  for inclement weather will be the thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

So it never rains in the home counties in April then.
Twazzock


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 24, 2011)

Carnoustie,Championship one day Burnside the next cant get much better than that
		
Click to expand...

Surely you'd want to play them the other way round?
The Burnside is a cracking course in it's own right, but I'd want to take that on first before going on the Brute.

Blairgowrie is a good shout too. Two nice courses. Not as expensive. The Rosemount is one of the nicest courses I played in Scotland.
All rounded off with a nice 28oz T-Bone in a steak house somewhere nearby


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2011)

Woodhall Spa?


----------



## vig (Mar 24, 2011)

how about one of :-

Adare manor
K club
Sunningdale
Wentworth
Carnoustie
st Andrews
Celtic manor

Nothing too down market


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It was also drizzling round Nairn if memory serves. Maybe avoiding anywhere where it's odds on for inclement weather will be the thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

That will be somewhere outside of Great Britain and Ireland then.
		
Click to expand...

. . . and?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 25, 2011)

Woodhall Spa?
		
Click to expand...

This would get my vote as well..Mostly for selfish "easy access for me" reasons, but with the old farts vs. young studs already arranged to take place there, I doubt it will feature. 

It would make sense though as there's plenty of accommodation in the village to suit all budgets and I know a place with a restaurant/function room that can seat 100 people  and the golf course speaks for itself. 

Shame, as I could play there every day and not tire of it. Just a shame my bank or current location won't let me


----------



## bigslice (Mar 25, 2011)

wot he said, although i am prepared to travel outside Ayrshire, but why should we when Turnberry has two cracking courses. perfect for a two round comp. would i need a passport to leave Ayrshire? and do they keep buckfast in the fridge at Turnberry


----------



## doc17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll make just 2 points:

June 2012 has an extra bank holiday to celebrate the queens diamond jubilee (Tuesday 5th June). A free day off for golf!!

and

GM should get a good deal at many quality tracks so it's all about balance for travel. You will always have the extreme journeys for some but it should be as fair as possible. I can get to Glasgow central from Milton Keynes in just 4 hours for Â£33 return with Virgin trains but i would also drive for 4 hours if the event was worth it. Perhaps this should be a factor. Southport has many great tracks and cheap accomodation and probably the most central for those at the extremes of the UK. 

Whatever the choice as long as it's publicised early enough those determined to go will find the way to get there. So Mike ....bring it on!!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 26, 2011)

Trevose is a decent set up.I reckon everyone could stay onsite.

I know its a long way for pretty much everyone.but Newquay airport is close by.


----------



## rickg (Mar 26, 2011)

I can get to Glasgow central from Milton Keynes in just 4 hours for Â£33 return with Virgin trains
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but you have to gobble the train driver to get that deal!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 26, 2011)

June 2012 has an extra bank holiday to celebrate the queens diamond jubilee (Tuesday 5th June). A free day off for golf!!
		
Click to expand...

Despite the fact that that is 15 months away, I can guarantee I will be working


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 26, 2011)

Not just for selfish reasons but I think Yorkshire is a good shout. Middle of the country not too far for the southeners or the scottish guys and leeds/bradford or Robin Hood airport for the Irish guys. 

Plus Moortown is about 5 minutes from my house  

Seriously though plenty of great courses in Yorkshire it is worth looking at I think.


----------



## njc1973 (Mar 31, 2011)

I would prefer an overnighter with a couple of rounds on different courses, maybe even 36 each day with 2 shotgun starts if practical. Ideally sometime when there is a better chance of decent waether, at the better courses & near an airport so I don't have to travel to far.

p.s. Seen Turkey mentioned I would only recommend this to the more elderly contingent & those who like 5.5-6.5 hour rounds, I'll post a full review in the next week.


----------



## Andy (Mar 31, 2011)

I would prefer an overnighter with a couple of rounds on different courses, maybe even 36 each day with 2 shotgun starts if practical. Ideally sometime when there is a better chance of decent waether, at the better courses & near an airport so I don't have to travel to far.

p.s. Seen Turkey mentioned I would only recommend this to the more elderly contingent & those who like 5.5-6.5 hour rounds, I'll post a full review in the next week.
		
Click to expand...

36 holes a day plus beer? No thanks. I'll do 18 and have a few beers and a laugh.

Andy


----------



## thecraw (Mar 31, 2011)

I would prefer an overnighter with a couple of rounds on different courses, maybe even 36 each day with 2 shotgun starts if practical. Ideally sometime when there is a better chance of decent waether, at the better courses & near an airport so I don't have to travel to far.

p.s. Seen Turkey mentioned I would only recommend this to the more elderly contingent & those who like 5.5-6.5 hour rounds, I'll post a full review in the next week.
		
Click to expand...

36 holes a day plus beer? No thanks. I'll do 18 and have a few beers and a laugh.

Andy
		
Click to expand...

Did we not just do 36, beers and a laugh at the weekend?


----------



## Andy (Mar 31, 2011)

I would prefer an overnighter with a couple of rounds on different courses, maybe even 36 each day with 2 shotgun starts if practical. Ideally sometime when there is a better chance of decent waether, at the better courses & near an airport so I don't have to travel to far.

p.s. Seen Turkey mentioned I would only recommend this to the more elderly contingent & those who like 5.5-6.5 hour rounds, I'll post a full review in the next week.
		
Click to expand...

36 holes a day plus beer? No thanks. I'll do 18 and have a few beers and a laugh.

Andy
		
Click to expand...

Did we not just do 36, beers and a laugh at the weekend? 

Click to expand...

He's on about 36 a day ya fud!

Andy


----------



## thecraw (Mar 31, 2011)

Aye France to that idea!

Good spot ya fudge packer!


----------



## richart (Mar 31, 2011)

Mates of mine play in HSBC golf society, and they rave about Ganton. Must admit having looked at the new website it does look superb, and i'm sure would be a fitting course for such an event. It is fairly central so one of the fairest places to play. Also for the quality of the course not too expensive, and they do appear to welcome Societies. Will add to my previous suggestions of Southport and Blackpool.


----------



## Crow (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll second that. Ganton looks a superb course, with a history to go with it.

Don't know what the accomodation is like in the area but I'm sure there'd be somewhere, it's not too far from the seaside after all.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Anyone remember this? Did nothing ever come of it. Looked like a great idea and very popular.


----------



## chris661 (Feb 3, 2012)

I do!! Hopefully something will come of it.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

The best month for such an event *July/August*
The best day (weekday or weekend)* Weekend*
Should it be a 1 or 2 day event?*  2 days*
Location (country, region, type of course) *Anywhere central this is fair on our nothern members then*
The maximum you'd be prepared to spend on it *50p, times are hard*
If it were a 2 dayer would you want accommodation included? *an overnight stay for saturday*

On a serious note for the last forum meet i booked into a travel lodge for Â£19.00, providing we have enough notice i dont see why we wouldnt get teh same deal, i think its 6 weeks notice for the reduced rate.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 3, 2012)

What about St Anns old course. A links course but not a killer. Blackpool has plenty of hotels& nightlife. 2 day weekend. Late summer to give people time to plan.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 3, 2012)

DaveM said:



			What about St Anns old course. A links course but not a killer. Blackpool has plenty of hotels& nightlife. 2 day weekend. Late summer to give people time to plan.
		
Click to expand...

I like your thinking, only because it's 2 mins down the road for me


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			I like your thinking, only because it's 2 mins down the road for me 

Click to expand...

Too far south!


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2012)

As can see mike we could name just about every course on the mainland . So best idea is probably you name time date and venue and we'll all move heaven earth (and the wives) To get there .


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, according to Wiki and also the Ordnance Survey, the Geographical centre of Great Britain is Dunsop Bridge in Lancashire. That would mean that the ideal location would be the coast of Lancashire or somewhere nearby. However, I only found this threaad when looking for reviews of Fulford Golf Club in York as i'm hoping to arrange a game there in Spring while the Missus destroys the credit card. So Fulford would be my choice.. York is a great City with plenty of Hotels and a great History...


----------



## philly169 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			The best month for such an event *July/August*
The best day (weekday or weekend)* Weekend*
Should it be a 1 or 2 day event?*  2 days*
Location (country, region, type of course) *Anywhere central this is fair on our nothern members then*
The maximum you'd be prepared to spend on it *50p, times are hard*
If it were a 2 dayer would you want accommodation included? *an overnight stay for saturday*

On a serious note for the last forum meet i booked into a travel lodge for Â£19.00, providing we have enough notice i dont see why we wouldnt get teh same deal, i think its 6 weeks notice for the reduced rate.
		
Click to expand...

What he said, it would be good to do a well known championship style course but definitely over two days!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ganton?


----------



## DCB (Feb 3, 2012)

Should GM manage to do anything on this that would be great. I just hope whatever they come up with isn't greeted with the sound of forum members bleating that 'It's too far North' or ' It's too far South'

No venue will be ideal for everyone, that's just a fact of life, we, the Forum,  just have to try and make it work if GM come up with a venue.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 3, 2012)

forgot all about this, come on mike get your finger out and arrange it. 'build it and they will come'


----------



## smange (Feb 3, 2012)

Best idea is for GM to go ahead and arrange it then put it out there and let people then decide if they are going.

Always going to be some forummers who say it too far away wherever you have it.

As someone once said "If you build it they will come"

aargh, beat me to the quote bigslice:ears:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 3, 2012)

DCB said:



			Should GM manage to do anything on this that would be great. I just hope whatever they come up with isn't greeted with the sound of forum members bleating that 'It's too far North' or ' It's too far South'

No venue will be ideal for everyone, that's just a fact of life, we, the Forum,  just have to try and make it work if GM come up with a venue.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. Totally agree with this. I don't mind travelling for a good knock. Ive got 3 this year, Woodhall, Woburn and Blackmoor. Im really looking forward to them all...


----------



## bigslice (Feb 3, 2012)

smange said:



			Best idea is for GM to go ahead and arrange it then put it out there and let people then decide if they are going.

Always going to be some forummers who say it too far away wherever you have it.

As someone once said "If you build it they will come"

aargh, beat me to the quote bigslice:ears:
		
Click to expand...


:whoo::rofl:


----------



## DaveM (Feb 3, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			I like your thinking, only because it's 2 mins down the road for me 

Click to expand...

In that case baggsy you spare room or sofa lol?


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 3, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Ganton?
		
Click to expand...


you wont play many tougher courses than ganton, but they prob not intrested in doing a deal or getting you on at a weekend


----------



## Junior (Feb 3, 2012)

Ganton is a great shout !!  Also Hillside and Formby (Formby GC not Formby Hall)


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2012)

How about Ascot????
It's got to be good. They named a boiler after it


----------



## bobmac (Feb 3, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			How about Ascot????
It's got to be good. They named a boiler after it
		
Click to expand...

Naughty man. Stop it


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Naughty man. Stop it








Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## SyR (Feb 3, 2012)

The best month for such an event: *July, August or September*
The best day (weekday or weekend): *Friday to Monday*
Should it be a 1 or 2 day event?: *2 days *
Location (country, region, type of course): *Somewhere between London and Liverpool. With lot's of accommodation near by and good train / plane links.*
The maximum you'd be prepared to spend on it: *About Â£200 depending on the course.*
If it were a 2 dayer would you want accommodation included? *If an great deal can be done.*


----------



## Wayman (Feb 3, 2012)

i would be interested if its on a weekend


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 3, 2012)

just picked up on this thread today sounds interesting will watch this space


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

on a serious note, i wouldnt rul out any major courses not wanting this event.

50-100 green fees
press coverage for free


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			How about Ascot????
It's got to be good. They named a boiler after it
		
Click to expand...


That is Royal Ascot to you.:ears:


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 3, 2012)

If it were me I'd have a one day meet twice, one up north/Scotland and down south. That will give most a good chance to make it without too much travelling.

If it has to be just one meet then make it central England-ish - if poss, over an optional 2 days. Not everybody can get 2 days signed off that easily.

Any weekday.

Preferably August.

Â£150-200 max.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 3, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			If it were me I'd have a one day meet twice, one up north/Scotland and down south. That will give most a good chance to make it without too much travelling.

If it has to be just one meet then make it central England-ish - if poss, over an optional 2 days. Not everybody can get 2 days signed off that easily.

Any weekday.

Preferably August.

Â£150-200 max.
		
Click to expand...

The first bit Sawtooth is the best way IMO ,a good shout. As usual people want it on there front door, i would think if it was in England then there wouldn't be many Scots there and vice versa.


----------



## chris661 (Feb 3, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			The first bit Sawtooth is the best way IMO ,a good shout. As usual people want it on there front door, i would think if it was in England then there wouldn't be many Scots there and vice versa.
		
Click to expand...

So where is the one in Ireland going to be? One venue and make it special and people will come.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2012)

chris661 said:



			So where is the one in Ireland going to be? One venue and make it special and people will come.
		
Click to expand...

i bet if it were at wiggies new place they would come.


----------



## DelB (Feb 3, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			i bet if it were at wiggies new place they would come.
		
Click to expand...

Best shout on this thread so far!!!


----------



## scottac20 (Feb 3, 2012)

Could it be turned into some sort of competition where if you can guarantee a couple of hundred entries you may be able to attract a top manufacturer to sponsor/subsidise the event and then it could be held at a top venue over 2 days and as people would have to stay the manufacturer would have a captive audience of a couple of hundred people to try their gear?

I'll selfishly suggest Gullane as it could be played over a couple of courses there or somewhere like St Andrews on the New/Jubilee


----------



## chris661 (Feb 3, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			i bet if it were at wiggies new place they would come.
		
Click to expand...




DelB said:



			Best shout on this thread so far!!!  

Click to expand...

Agreed. Would make for a superb weekend I think.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2012)

and they have had a few things in the mag raving about it.

As the guy in the film Weird Science says, "time to pay the fiddler"


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2012)

Loads of folk are crying out for a place in the middle of the UK and Leeds fits that bill quite nicely....:whoo:

Lots of decent courses and great nightlife.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe the best option is to bring this thread back to Mikes attention and then let him (them) decide. I will second the fact that Leeds is a good night out. Had my Stag night there several years ago and came back Â£700 lighter in 2 nights. Ponte races has a lot to answer for...


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2012)

DaveM said:



			What about St Anns old course. A links course but not a killer. Blackpool has plenty of hotels& nightlife. 2 day weekend. Late summer to give people time to plan.
		
Click to expand...

I'm for some of this, cracking track


----------



## CMAC (Feb 4, 2012)

Must have missed this, sounds like it could be quite a big event, lots of opportunities to get sponsors on board with GM's patronage, if done correctly it has the potential to eclipse some of the well known other events out there.


----------



## Wayman (Feb 4, 2012)

wouldnt mind the meet been at st annes old links 
would like to play there sometime


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2012)

Wayman said:



			wouldnt mind the meet been at st annes old links 
would like to play there sometime
		
Click to expand...

That would do me too. Worth a two day trip up there. And it's got to be pretty "central" for the Scottish boys.
My vote goes for that.


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			That would do me too. Worth a two day trip up there. And it's got to be pretty "central" for the Scottish boys.
My vote goes for that.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, for me it's 3 and a bit hours, potentially as close as Machrihanish


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 4, 2012)

Another vote for St Anne's old links although I wouldn't be too sure about the availability of Royal Lytham with the open being there this year.
Another good shout is any combination of Birkdale, Hillside, and Southport and Ainsdale or all three. Formby is also close by.


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Another vote for St Anne's old links although I wouldn't be too sure about the availability of Royal Lytham with the open being there this year.
Another good shout is any combination of Birkdale, Hillside and Southport and Ainsdale or all three. Formby is also close by.
		
Click to expand...

You will get it after the open though, it's always used for final qualifying so to guarantee it you would need to be late July at the earliest


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 4, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Another vote for St Anne's old links although I wouldn't be too sure about the availability of Royal Lytham with the open being there this year.
Another good shout is any combination of Birkdale, Hillside, and Southport and Ainsdale or all three. Formby is also close by.
		
Click to expand...

qwerty think about the cost of,birkdale around Â£175 hillside Â£100, s and a Â£80 plus 2 nights b and b Â£80,thats not a cheap weekend but would be a good 1


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 4, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			qwerty think about the cost of,birkdale around Â£175 hillside Â£100, s and a Â£80 plus 2 nights b and b Â£80,thats not a cheap weekend but would be a good 1
		
Click to expand...

I Could Kinda see the cost racking up as I Typed it but I thought what hell, It would be a good weekend.

Just playing Hillside and S and A wouldn't be too bad, You can look look enviously  down to the Birkdale clubhouse from the 18th tee at Hillside.


----------



## richart (Feb 4, 2012)

St Annes Old Links is a lovely course, and compared to a lot of others in the area very good value. Think GM should look into this as I fancy a long weekend in Blackpool.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Feb 4, 2012)

St Annes sounds perfect, but what about Moortown and Alwoodley, with a cheeky night in Leeds?


----------



## Wayman (Feb 4, 2012)

Moortown worth a shout as well
Looks great course!


----------



## Dodger (Feb 4, 2012)

What's with all the love for St Annes?

Old man played it 2 years ago and said it was a flat and nothing special track.

That said, Beirut,sorry Blackpool would be good for ales!:cheers:


----------



## richart (Feb 4, 2012)

Aren't most links courses flat, unless you like to play from dunes ?


----------



## Dodger (Feb 4, 2012)

richart said:



			Aren't most links courses flat, unless you like to play from dunes ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope,even tee elevation was missing at SAOL.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 4, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Another vote for St Anne's old links although I wouldn't be too sure about the availability of Royal Lytham with the open being there this year.
Another good shout is any combination of Birkdale, Hillside, and Southport and Ainsdale or all three. Formby is also close by.
		
Click to expand...

I agree...... Formby Hall would do us a cracking deal! It has amazing practice facilities, quality par 3 course and the 18 hole is a good test.  Lovely accommodation and local nightlife is ok.   Formby Golf Club is supposed to be a different class as well, not sure if they would have us though.   
I guess this area its fairly central for people travelling up or down.  F|lights to Liverpool airport from our Guiness drinking contigent would be cheap if booked early enough.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			I agree...... Formby Hall would do us a cracking deal!
		
Click to expand...

I used to love George Formby!! Anything owned by his family would be alreet in ma books!
Smashing. Turned out nice again...


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2012)

Is it just me or is it amazing how many people think that their back garden is central to most of the forumites and hence where any potential day should be held?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2012)

fundy said:



			Is it just me or is it amazing how many people think that their back garden is central to most of the forumites and hence where any potential day should be held?
		
Click to expand...

Lancashire is more central than Goswick though isn't it????


----------



## connor (Feb 4, 2012)

what ever decided my funds ar efully tied up this year and all my work holiday allowance all ready booked up due to stag do wedding and honeymoon.  would deff be up for it next year though


----------



## MikeH (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi all
I have made some inquiries with Southport area golf courses as some top tracks, lots of accomodation, good nightlife and I think it's the location that's would be the easisest to get to for the most number of folk
will keep you updated


----------



## Andy (Feb 4, 2012)

MikeH said:



			Hi all
I have made some inquiries with Southport area golf courses as some top tracks, lots of accomodation, good nightlife and I think it's the location that's would be the easisest to get to for the most number of folk
will keep you updated
		
Click to expand...

Good work Mike.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm hoping Hillside is in the running, an awesome course that won't disappoint!


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 4, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I'm hoping Hillside is in the running, an awesome course that won't disappoint!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully playing Hillside in a couple of weeks! Fingers crossed this crappy weather sorts itself out!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 4, 2012)

Watching this space then look forward to hearing any news shortly


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2012)

MikeH said:



			Hi all
I have made some inquiries with Southport area golf courses as some top tracks, lots of accomodation, good nightlife and I think it's the location that's would be the easisest to get to for the most number of folk
will keep you updated
		
Click to expand...

Hello Mike, got to admit Im biased in my opinion, as a proud scouser. However, Liverpool (Southport/Lancashire coast) I think is the better option for the majority, at least geographically. It gives the Irish lads a chance for flight as well as boat options, it is also just over 3 hours away from central Scotland, as well as 80% of England and Wales populuos areas. The choice is the best (outside of Scotland) for links golf options.

I still haven't played Birkdale/Hillside/Formby myself, but have heard great things about them. The general consensus is Birkdale is better than Royal Liverpool, I can vouch that S&A is better than West lancs (Just) and is also an ex-ryder cup venue.

I belive that Hillside is held in as good an opinion as Birkdale, and sometimes better.

Nightlife believe me, Liverpool is a fantastic night out for all ages, I even had a geordie down recently who said that Liverpool is a better night out than Newcastle with regards to real ale/old mans boozers, which the city centre has loads of.

If not Leeds would also be reasonably central (but generally only for England though) and Ganton/Moortown/Moore Allerton would be a good shout amongst others.

P.S. If its Liverpool, you can have first shout in our guest bedroom!!!! Kiss,kiss.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 4, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			P.S. If its Liverpool, you can have first shout in our guest bedroom!!!! Kiss,kiss.
		
Click to expand...

Stuart_C wont be happy


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Stuart_C wont be happy 



Click to expand...

Stuart C won't be needing the GUEST bedroom. 

Would be a cracker if we could do it on the West Coast. Hillside, Formby, Formby Hall, Birkdale, Lytham SA, Lytham Green Drive etc etc...... There's a reason its called the golf coast...


----------



## Scouser (Feb 4, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Stuart C won't be needing the GUEST bedroom.
		
Click to expand...

Why ..........is he staying at yours???????


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Stuart_C wont be happy 



Click to expand...

We still haven't had our first date yet, so he still might be an ug.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 4, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			We still haven't had our first date yet, so he still might be an ug.
		
Click to expand...

I bet his mustache tickles ...............:clap:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Why ..........is he staying at yours??????? 

Click to expand...

No scousers allowed at my house im afraid.. Wigans got too many of them as it is. Im sure that the only road out of Liverpool runs right through Orrell and Upholland. They've even infiltrated my course now. We had 2 from Aintree join last week...... At least I'll be able to get my hands on some cheap electrical goods in the Clubhouse now...:cheers:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 4, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			At least I'll be able to get my hands on some cheap electrical goods in the Clubhouse now...:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

:temper:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			No scousers allowed at my house im afraid.. Wigans got too many of them as it is. Im sure that the only road out of Liverpool runs right through Orrell and Upholland. They've even infiltrated my course now. We had 2 from Aintree join last week...... At least I'll be able to get my hands on some cheap electrical goods in the Clubhouse now...:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

For the mrs?  Now, chaps lets not highjack this thread.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 4, 2012)

I guess Birkdale is out of the question but Hillside is a superb track,  I played there a couple of years ago.

Greg Norman apparently said that the back 9 is the best in the British Isles.


----------



## papyt (Feb 5, 2012)

how about somewhere in the north west we have plenty of top courses and relatively cheap digs,or one of the many hotel courses eg carden park,shaw hill,formby hall etc etc why must we always have to trek north of the border .


----------



## smange (Feb 5, 2012)

MikeH said:



			Hi all
I have made some inquiries with Southport area golf courses as some top tracks, lots of accomodation, good nightlife and I think it's the location that's would be the easisest to get to for the most number of folk
will keep you updated
		
Click to expand...




papyt said:



			how about somewhere in the north west we have plenty of top courses and relatively cheap digs,or one of the many hotel courses eg carden park,shaw hill,formby hall etc etc why must we always have to trek north of the border .
		
Click to expand...

It usually pays to read all the posts before complaining:ears:


----------



## bigslice (Feb 5, 2012)

papyt said:



			how about somewhere in the north west we have plenty of top courses and relatively cheap digs,or one of the many hotel courses eg carden park,shaw hill,formby hall etc etc why must we always have to trek north of the border .
		
Click to expand...

turn your map the other way:whoo:


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 5, 2012)

Somewhere around the Midlands/Yorkshire would be good to enable the maximum amount of players to make it. If you hold it too far down south then people north of the border may not bother due to the distance they would have to travel. Likewise holding it up in Scotland would put people off from the south.

To get the maximum amount of players it would be good to keep the price down. The Woodhall meet is a good price to aim for in my eyes, considering that includes accommodation. An afternoon round with one the following morning is good. Enables people who have distance to go to travel to come in the morning and leave the following afternoon.


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2012)

MikeH said:



			Hi all
I have made some inquiries with Southport area golf courses as some top tracks, lots of accomodation, good nightlife and I think it's the location that's would be the easisest to get to for the most number of folk
will keep you updated
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps we could give Mike some time to look into this, rather than keep making further recommendations. I personally am happy to travel to Southport area, as the golf courses there are superb. Hopefully others will also be happy to travel as well rather than only wanting to play if it is on their doorstep.


----------



## DelB (Feb 5, 2012)

richart said:



			Perhaps we could give Mike some time to look into this, rather than keep making further recommendations. I personally am happy to travel to Southport area, as the golf courses there are superb. Hopefully others will also be happy to travel as well rather than only wanting to play if it is on their doorstep.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, that man!


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 5, 2012)

richart said:



			Perhaps we could give Mike some time to look into this, rather than keep making further recommendations. I personally am happy to travel to Southport area, as the golf courses there are superb. Hopefully others will also be happy to travel as well rather than only wanting to play if it is on their doorstep.
		
Click to expand...

sounds like a good idea - happy to go up there - born in Preston but never played in lancs!! Rich - that is a long way to go in an old Alpha!! We could go up together if you fancy it - I might even drive?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 5, 2012)

Depending on location, I could be tempted to this.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 5, 2012)

richart said:



			Perhaps we could give Mike some time to look into this, rather than keep making further recommendations. I personally am happy to travel to Southport area, as the golf courses there are superb. Hopefully others will also be happy to travel as well rather than only wanting to play if it is on their doorstep.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea , just wondering as i dont have any knowledge of UK geography ,, is there any airport or ferry that goes near Southport  ??


----------



## moogie (Feb 5, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Depending on location, I could be tempted to this.
		
Click to expand...


Me Too........Location,  not the biggest issue,  more bout date and notice period
I havent played anywhere South of Seaton Carew or darlington ........lol


----------



## Scouser (Feb 5, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Good idea , just wondering as i dont have any knowledge of UK geography ,, is there any airport or ferry that goes near Southport  ??
		
Click to expand...

No...................

Only joking get to Liverpool and Southport isnt to far


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Scouser said:



			No...................

Only joking get to Liverpool and Southport isnt to far
		
Click to expand...

Blackpool has an airport!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 5, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Blackpool has an airport!
		
Click to expand...

So does Liverpool....you really dont like Scousers do you!  (apart from for cheap electrical goods)  And Liverpool is probably closer!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Scouser said:



			So does Liverpool....you really dont like Scousers do you!  (apart from for cheap electrical goods)  And Liverpool is probably closer!
		
Click to expand...

Awww, I love scousers really. Used to spend every weekend down Matthew St, introducing the scousewives to little Dan.. Great place... Don't like the football teams though....


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Rich - that is a long way to go in an old Alpha!! We could go up together if you fancy it - I might even drive?

Click to expand...

Bloody cheek, although it might be better to go in your car Paul, so I can show off my navigational skills.:rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 5, 2012)

Scouser said:



			No...................

Only joking get to Liverpool and Southport isnt to far
		
Click to expand...

How far by road from liverpool?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 5, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Awww, I love scousers really.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Feb 5, 2012)

40 mins depending on traffic


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Scouser said:










Click to expand...

Note the plural.... Please god don't let there be more than one of ye....


----------



## Scouser (Feb 5, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Note the plural.... Please god don't let there be more than one of ye....
		
Click to expand...

There's plenty of us but only one me!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 5, 2012)

Scouser said:



			40 mins depending on traffic
		
Click to expand...

& how many times Paddy here goes around the same roundabout .. thanks for the answers tho man , apreciated


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 5, 2012)

richart said:



			Bloody cheek, although it might be better to go in your car Paul, so I can show off my navigational skills.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 You have definietly got a dose of eostrogen in your directional periscope!


----------



## papyt (Feb 5, 2012)

any weekend in July/Aug  and playing in or around SOUTHPORT you can count me in,as for travel SOUTHPORT is only 40 mins from PRESTON or the same from LIVERPOOL and about 45 mins from MADCHESTER plenty of hotels and great bars and at least 6 great courses,but please check when the wirral open is on as they tend to get busy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			& how many times Paddy here goes around the same roundabout .. thanks for the answers tho man , apreciated
		
Click to expand...

If, and only if, it was to be held on the Southport/lancs coast I am sure some of the scousers could help the Irish get to the courses, if they were staying in Liverpool city centre.

I would volunteer, for one, or for anyone else who hadn't come by car.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 5, 2012)

not checked this thread in a couple of days so has anywhere been decided yet or is it just a course directory still ???


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 5, 2012)

Has a venue and date been sorted for the mega meet?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			If, and only if, it was to be held on the Southport/lancs coast I am sure some of the scousers could help the Irish get to the courses, if they were staying in Liverpool city centre.

I would volunteer, for one, or for anyone else who hadn't come by car.
		
Click to expand...

I was hoping you would take me............


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2012)

Grumps said:



			not checked this thread in a couple of days so has anywhere been decided yet or is it just a course directory still ???
		
Click to expand...

Mikeh posted the other day that he is making enquiries with some of the Southport/Lancs coast courses, but nothing defo yet.

Alright fella, could be you or us for 4th place.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I was hoping you would take me............

Click to expand...

I'll just say two words - Skoda Octavia.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Feb 5, 2012)

Would travel to middle of England/west side of Scotland (with a lift from fellow North Easterner )

Kev


----------



## Scouser (Feb 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll just say two words - Skoda Octavia.
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Fine by me 

View attachment 714

Click to expand...

I prefer the ARS model.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I prefer the ARS model.
		
Click to expand...

In that case I will make my own way there


----------



## whackywoman (Feb 5, 2012)

off work the first week of June would be a great way to spend my birthday............


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2012)

Scouser said:



			In that case I will make my own way there
		
Click to expand...

I meant hers (in a big manly voice).


----------



## whackywoman (Feb 5, 2012)

what about a series of local meets leading up to a Autumn Ball sort of affair? I would be happy to arrange something in the east mids if anyone interested


----------



## Scouser (Feb 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I meant hers (in a big manly voice).
		
Click to expand...

Dont speak too soon you havent seen mine yet ..........


----------



## richart (Feb 5, 2012)

whackywoman said:



			what about a series of local meets leading up to a Autumn Ball sort of affair? I would be happy to arrange something in the east mids if anyone interested
		
Click to expand...

If you have a look on the arrange a game section of the forum, you will find quite a few meets already arranged. Not sure if there is anything in your area though.


----------



## Wayman (Feb 5, 2012)

golfboysatty said:



			Would travel to middle of England/west side of Scotland (with a lift from fellow North Easterner )

Kev
		
Click to expand...

i would give you a lift if im going 
.....
although are you a geordie?


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 5, 2012)

Does anyone know how many attended the Castle Stuart meet and was this the largest attended forum meet to date, also with the accomadation split up did everyone manage to meet up for a beer in the evenings?


----------



## Dodger (Feb 5, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Does anyone know how many attended the Castle Stuart meet and was this the largest attended forum meet to date, also with the accomadation split up did everyone manage to meet up for a beer in the evenings?
		
Click to expand...

From memory maybe 50? And yes we all met up in Nairn for several beers and a good nights craic with the guys and the GM men.....great fun.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Feb 5, 2012)

I think somewhere around Liverpool could be a good bet. Not too far for the Scottish Boys, Welsh lot or Irish and within reach for everyone in England.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 5, 2012)

Dodger said:



			From memory maybe 50? And yes we all met up in Nairn for several beers and a good nights craic with the guys and the GM men.....great fun.
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine that was a pretty good night out,wish I could of made it at the time.

I'm looking forward to something similar this year. To be honest I'm not too fussed where it is, as long as its a decent track and worth travelling for and most of the guys have a few beers In the evening I'll be more than happy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2012)

Dodger said:



			From memory maybe 50? And yes we all met up in Nairn for several beers and a good nights craic with the guys and the GM men.....great fun.
		
Click to expand...

Was the Castle Stewart a mega-meet?

The only fair thing to do, if this is based on geography (as well as good courses) is to move it around on a say, 3/4 yearly basis. One year in Scotland and/or Ireland, one year in Northern England, one year in Southern England.

At least for the regulars and long stading forummers , most people may be able to do 2 out of 3, if willing to travel up to 5-6 hours. Seems fair to me.


----------



## wyncanton (Feb 5, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Links course, preferably Scotland, over 2 days in April or September. Price would depend on venue, but i'll start the ball rolling at about Â£160 (including an overnight)
		
Click to expand...

I agree. One fifty to two hundred about right


----------



## rosecott (Feb 5, 2012)

whackywoman said:



			what about a series of local meets leading up to a Autumn Ball sort of affair? I would be happy to arrange something in the east mids if anyone interested
		
Click to expand...

Yes - doesn't seem to be much going on in East Midlands.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 6, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Mikeh posted the other day that he is making enquiries with some of the Southport/Lancs coast courses, but nothing defo yet.

Alright fella, could be you or us for 4th place.
		
Click to expand...

Na still no convinced we will finish that high squads as thin as the hair on my head :lol:


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Feb 6, 2012)

Wayman said:



			i would give you a lift if im going 
.....


Too right I'm a Geordie ha ha take it your a Mackem then??!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## whackywoman (Feb 6, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Yes - doesn't seem to be much going on in East Midlands.
		
Click to expand...

Let's see if we can change that.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2012)

rosecott said:



			Yes - doesn't seem to be much going on in East Midlands.
		
Click to expand...




whackywoman said:



			Let's see if we can change that.
		
Click to expand...

Not re-runs of Crossroads please????


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 6, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			If, and only if, it was to be held on the Southport/lancs coast I am sure some of the scousers could help the Irish get to the courses, if they were staying in Liverpool city centre.

I would volunteer, for one, or for anyone else who hadn't come by car.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers man thanks , will see what happens & what the wallet says at the time .. waiting to be told family holiday details still so havent even made a decision on ballyliffin meet yet..


----------



## chris661 (Feb 6, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Cheers man thanks , will see what happens & what the wallet says at the time .. waiting to be told family holiday details still so havent even *made a decision on ballyliffin meet yet..*

Click to expand...

Yes you have, just get the mrs told  

Same for me, depending on when this is I could make it but it would need to be around September I think.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 6, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Not re-runs of Crossroads please????
		
Click to expand...

I realise that everyone North of the Thames probably sounds the same to the South Coast intelligentsia, but Crossroads was West Midlands.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2012)

Southports all well and good, but that's a 7 hour drive for me!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 6, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Yes you have, just get the mrs told  

.
		
Click to expand...

Ah Chris Chris Chris , she is the best in the world is my better half .. BUT.... if i was to TELL her i wouldnt need a golf bag mate , my clubs would be inserted somewhere painful & id be told... now enjoy your weekend ha ..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 6, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Cheers man thanks , will see what happens & what the wallet says at the time .. waiting to be told family holiday details still so havent even made a decision on ballyliffin meet yet..
		
Click to expand...

No bother, also to anyone else who would be flying in so don't have any local transport., although can only do so many for obvious reasons, but I'm sure some of the other scousers would chip in as well.

We're a friendly bunch you know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 6, 2012)

Grumps said:



			Na still no convinced we will finish that high squads as thin as the hair on my head :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Think it will go down to the wire., between us, you, Chelsea and even the Geordies.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd be up for it depending on babysitter for the little'n / distance / price travelling party to share cost etc


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Feb 7, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Think it will go down to the wire., between us, you, Chelsea and even the Geordies.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean "even the geordies"? you make it sound like we are below you and making a late charge haha


----------



## Andy (Feb 7, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Southports all well and good, but that's a 7 hour drive for me!
		
Click to expand...

If it took you 9 hours from Machrihanish you have no chance lol

You need to redo overtaking.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2012)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			What do you mean "even the geordies"? you make it sound like we are below you and making a late charge haha
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure if you asked most mags up to a month ago, if you would finish 4th, 90% would have said no. Most others think you will still fall away, me included. We may also fall away with you though.


----------

